# Trailpark Winterberg



## Mountain77 (26. April 2015)

Hallo,
der Trailpark Brilon ist eröffnet.
Wie den der Stand in Winterberg?
Leider ist online noch kein Eröffnungstermin zu finden.
http://www.winterberg.de/Aktiv/Radfahren/Mountainbike/Trailpark-Winterberg

Update... Termin bleibt schwammig:
http://www.radiosauerland.de/sauerl...n/archive/2015/04/16/article/-6ed74429c2.html

Gruß
M.


----------



## soma (29. April 2015)

Hi,

warum schaust du nicht auf die offizielle Seite http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/?
Das steht etwas vom 1.5.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (29. April 2015)

soma schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> warum schaust du nicht auf die offizielle Seite http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/?
> Das steht etwas vom 1.5.
> ...


Es geht um den neuen Trailpark der gegenüber dem Bikepark entstehen soll.


----------



## soma (2. Mai 2015)

Ah, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Auch auf der Facebookseite steht nichts genaues. Lese nur von den neuen Holzelemente, die dann ca. Mitte Mai fertiggestellt werden sollen.


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits, heute habe ich beim Tourismusbüro Winterberg angefragt und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Guten Tag, sehr geehrte Frau XXX,


vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse ab der Ferienwelt Winterberg.


Der neue Trailpark bei uns in Winterberg wird am 06.06. eröffnet.

Die Website zum Park ist diese: http://www.trailpark-winterberg.de/ - die Seite wird aktuell noch im Aufbau und wird in der nächsten Zeit mit detaillierten Informationen gefüllt. Eine Karte liegt aktuell noch nicht vor.


Mit Frühlingsgrüßen


----------



## Jamal.ElSh (12. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand ob es dann auch eine Eröffnungsfeier geben wird? Habe auf der Website keine derartige Ankündigung gefunden oder soll der Trailpark etwa heimlich eröffnet werden.


----------



## sdeluxe (2. Juni 2015)

http://www.newsroom-winterberg.de/2015/06/01/trails-ueber-stock-und-stein-fuer-profis-und-familien/


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Juni 2015)

Von 60km Strecke 20km angelegte Single-Trails... schaun wa mal.


----------



## sdeluxe (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt... War vor 3 wochen im Trailcenter Rabenberg... Wenn es in Winterberg so geworden ist dann hat echt Laune gemacht...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (3. Juni 2015)

Wird bestimmt am Anfang gerade an den Wochenende überlaufen sein...
Muss mir wohl für kommende Woche einen Tag freinehmen! 
Bin gespannt welche vorhandenen Trails die mit eingbunden haben....


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (3. Juni 2015)

Wird einer von Euch am Samstag vor Ort sein???? Überlege mir die "Eröffnungsfeier" mal anzusehen... Wollte eh ne Tagestour in Richtung Winterberg machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdeluxe (3. Juni 2015)

Ich denke das ich Samstag vorbeischauen werde..


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juni 2015)

Ich war heute im Bikepark und habe mir danach noch die andere Seite angesehen.
Leider war mein erster Eindruck solala. Kleine und wie ich finde zu wenig Schilder, im Vergleich zu Brilon eher lieblos angelgte Strecken. Die Sperren an den Trailenden liegen teilweise im Gefaelle, dass finde ich unglücklich  gelöst. Brilon finde ich im Vergleich durchdachter.
Schaun wir mal, wie sich dieser Park in den naechsten Jahren entwickelt.


----------



## sdeluxe (5. Juni 2015)

Das hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an ..fahre morgen früh hin bin mal gespannt


----------



## sdeluxe (6. Juni 2015)

So habe heute morgen  trailpark ausgiebig getestet...ich muss mich Mountain77 anschließen teilweise ist die Ausführung und Umsetzung des Parks ich sage mal nicht perfekt. Spaß gemacht hat es trotz der heute morgen sehr rutschigen trails trotzdem.. Ich muss leider die teilweise wirklich mangelhafte und nicht ausreichende Beschilderung bemängeln...dies ist sicherlich in Brilon und auch im Trailcenter Rabenberg besser gelöst!! Aber es ist auf jedenfall eine Anlage mit Riesen Potenzial werde definitiv wieder kommen..alleine schon weil ich nur 25 km Anfahrt habe


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Juni 2015)

War auch am We mal da. Generell schon echt ne richtig feine Sache. Macht auf jeden Fall spaß und lohnt sich vorbeizukommen.
Kritik gibts für die zu kleinen Schilder und die viel zu engen "Gatter" an den Trail-Enden. Diese nehmen einem jeglichen flow, weil man schon weit vorher Geschwindigkeit wegnehmen muss...dazu sind die in 50% der Fälle überflüssig, wenn der Trail auf ne Wiese ausläuft z.B..
Auch wenns ganz gut geworden ist, wird man in anbetracht dessen, was möglich gewesen wäre etwas wehmütig.
Aber mal schaun wie es ist, wenn sichs eingefahren hat und die ersten natürlichen Anlieger entstehen.  Bisschen mehr rumpeln könnte es schon, dann muss man sich nicht immer die Schwierigkeit durch Geschwindigkeit holen, was wieder Gefährlicher ist, als ne anspruchsvolle Strecke.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich werde wohl auch in Kürze mal testen, und dann berichten. Bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. Juni 2015)

Hier ein einige Bilder von der Infotafel am Start:



























Die Wegweiser:


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2015)

Sieht doch halbwegs brauchbar aus, ich hätte zwar etwas mehr Trailanteil auf den Abfahrten erwartet (Rabenberg ist da ziemlich gut), aber immerhin.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Juni 2015)

Hab meinen Beitrag gelöscht, war meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. Juni 2015)

Hey, will heute nachmittag mit meiner besseren Hälfte mal versuchen alle Strecken einmal abzufahren....
Wetter soll sich ja noch halten!
Noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Juni 2015)

Leider nein. Aber berichte doch mal. Viel Spaß Euch zweien


----------



## Blades (12. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch sehr auf Erfahrungsberichte und vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Video gespannt.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. Juni 2015)

Okay, gucke ob ich die GoPro mitnehme und sie mir vor die Brust packe! ;-)
Schauen ob was "brauchbares" bei rumkommt..


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern mit meiner Frau in Winterberg im neuen TrailPark. Waren gegen 14:00 Uhr vor Ort und keine Menschenseele da, also genug Freiraum für uns...
Haben uns für den Nachmittag nach der Arbeit die runde L3 (leicht 3) rausgesucht. Wussten auch nicht wie sich das Wetter hält und mit ca. 10 km schien das für den Nachmittag auch okay, wollten ja danach noch eine 2. Runde dranhängen, aber dazu gleich mehr.

Los ging es ab dem Parkplatz mit dem großen Übersichtsschild (nochmal nen Foto von der Karte gemacht - sehr gute Idee!!!!!).
Schon an der ersten Kreuzung standen wir da und wussten nicht weiter - okay, kurzer Blick ins Handy auf die Karte - immer weiter hoch.
Nun wussten wir, solange kein Schild kommt geht es gradeaus! ;-)

An der kommenden Kreuzung schon verfahren weil das Schild zugewachsen war, ärgerlich, also Handy fast minutlich rausgenommen!
das ganze ging so weiter, meine bessere Hälfte meinte schon immer wir sollten die Langlaufrouten fahren, diese Schilder sieht man schon aus 500 Meter Entfernung! Aber diese leider erst auf den letzten Metern, also laufen lassen kann man es nicht!

Unterwegs einen aus dem örtlichen Bikeverleih getroffen, er wollte sich auch erstmal ein Bild machen, um es den Gästen auch erklären zu können. Auch dieser hatte sich schon mehrmals verfahren?!

die Trails sind zum Teil echt schön angelegt, einige davon haben schön flow - ABER das Ende der Trails ist m.M. echt bescheiden (wie hier auch schon angemerkt worden ist.)




Auf dem Bild sieht man es nun nicht, aber gerade für Anfänger (wie es ja hier verkauft wird) geht es hier gut runter, und Ungeübte fahren vor die Absicherung.... Hier endet der Trail auf einen Skihang. (in Brilon steht ca. 30 Meter vor der Absicherung ein "Slow / Langsam" Schild, wäre hier an einigen Stellen auch angebracht!)




Hier die Schilder die in den Trail zeigen...
Man muss schon hinfahren, stoppen und gucken welche Nummer nun reingeht (und wir haben noch gut Augen! ;-)

Das ging die weitere Zeit so weiter, bis wir unten an der Schanze waren, kein Schild weit und breit zu sehen, also dachten wir, fahren wir einfach mal hoch, viel falsch machen könnten wir ja nicht! Angekommen sind wir auf der L1 Strecke, fahren wir einfach mal weiter...
Ab da an sind wir einfach L1 und mal einige M Strecken gefahren, bis wir wieder auf dem Parkplatz waren.
Dann noch kurz die grüne Übungsstrecke angesehen und abgefahren. Hier muss sich m.M. aber im oberen Teil noch was tuen, die Strecke kann man gerade so erahnen (wenn man sich auskennt, wir wir vom Skifahren), geht mitten durch den Wald, aber der Trail ist mehr Wiese und noch kaum ausgefahren, also ist nur eine schlechte Wegführung zu erkennen.... ein wenig Lieblos in den Wald gesetzt die Strecke.

Unsere Meinung nach ist der Park für Winterberg ein wenig lieblos und teilweise nicht zu Ende gedacht. Hätten wir eine Anreise von mehreren Stunden gehabt, hätten wir uns echt mega geärgert. Und würden wir uns nicht auskennen hätten wir uns richtig in den Wäldern verfahren!
Einige Schider mehr täten dem Park recht gut, und wir hätten uns gewünscht, dass man die Schilderpfosten eher gesehen/ erkannt hätten. Also da dort überall Schilder (-Pfosten) stehen (Rothaarsteig, Langlauf, Ski, Wandern, Bikearena, und und und) heben sich die Schilder nicht ab. Richtig "durchfahren" kann man nicht. Daher sind wir auch erstmal nur diese eine Strecke gefahren und im Anschluss in die City nach Uppu auf nen Cappu gefahren ;-)

Kurzreümee:

Super, dass sowas in Winterberg geschaffen worden ist!
Tolle Landschaft, 

sehr Interessant um und durch das Wintersportgebiet zu fahren,
flowige Trails, 
schlechte / ausbaufähige Beschilderung!
Habe ja versprochen die Cam mitzunehmen...ist einiges an Material angefallen:
Hier nun auf die schnelle ein Video von gestern geschnitten, hoffe es gefällt und man kann sich es etwas besser vorstellen?!


----------



## Blades (13. Juni 2015)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Mühe mit dem Bericht!
Hat mir die Entscheidung jetzt um einiges Leichter gemacht. Ich werde wohl meinen Sommerurlaub dann doch eher in Saalbach verbringen und nächstes Jahr zu den Dirtmasters mir den Trailpark Winterberg ansehen.
Grüße Blades


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Juni 2015)

@Sauerland-Guide : Danke für die ausführliche Info. Das Video ist auch nicht schlecht. Hast du zufällig gpx-Daten für den Track?
Ich denke, wir werden in Kürze auch mal testen, wie es sich da so fährt. Und, wo du schon bei Uppu auf n Cappu warst, warst du 
eigentlich schon an der richtigen Adresse für Kritik zwecks Ausschilderung u.ä. 
Soweit ich weiss, war Uppu ja maßgeblich an der Erstellung des Trailparks beteiligt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (13. Juni 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für die Mühe mit dem Bericht!
> Hat mir die Entscheidung jetzt um einiges Leichter gemacht. Ich werde wohl meinen Sommerurlaub dann doch eher in Saalbach verbringen




Naja, den Bike-Circus Saalbach in den Alpen mit Winterberg im deutschen Mittelgebirge zu vergleichen...


----------



## Blades (13. Juni 2015)

Nene, keine Angst, das sich dass nicht vergleichen lässt ist mir bewusst. 
Aber die Anreise nach Saalbach und die damit verbundenen Kosten sind verglichen mit denen von Winterberg schon ein nicht unerheblicher Faktor.
Abgesehen davon verliere ich durch An- und Abreise nach Saalbach quasi zwei Tage Urlaub die ich nur im Auto sitze.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Juni 2015)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> @Sauerland-Guide : Danke für die ausführliche Info. Das Video ist auch nicht schlecht. Hast du zufällig gpx-Daten für den Track?



Den hätte ich, ist dir aber bestimmt keine Hilfe mit den ganzen "Verfahrern". ;-)
Schaue später nach und schicke dir ne PN!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Juni 2015)

@Dumbledore1005
Du hast Post! 
Viel Spaß....


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Juni 2015)

Soooo, heute mit Männe den L1 in Winterberg gefahren.
Wie die Vorposter hier schon ganz richtig geschrieben haben, ist die Ausschilderung sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Strecke war trotz allem schön, und hatte einige tolle Ausblicke zu bieten.
Vielleicht ein wenig zu wenig Singletrailanteil. Aber vielleicht ist das ja bei den anderen Strecken mehr.
Die Trailausstiege mit den Gattern fand ich nicht so wirklich gelungen, aber die Trailbauer werden sich vielleicht etwas dabei gedacht haben.
Den Anfang haben wir durch einen anderen, freundlichen Biker gefunden, der uns nach ein paar hundert Metern auch noch mal netterweise durch einen Pfiff und ein Handzeichen die richtige Richtung gewiesen hat.
Wenn man sich an die klitzekleinen Wegweiser mal gewöhnt hat, isses gar nicht mehr so schlimm.
Eine weitere Strecke wollte Männe nicht mehr fahren, da sind wir stattdessen zum Bobhaus hoch und haben uns ein alkfreies Weizen gegönnt.
Unser Fazit:
Wir werden garantiert die anderen Strecken auch noch mal unter die Reifen nehmen.

Hier der Link zu der Gpsies - Strecke
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gjhvqpdvolujsnaf


----------



## Banana Joe (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute erstmal danke füer den Bericht. Wollten am 21.6. auch in den Trailpark. Ich wäre daher scharf auf die gpx dateien, evtl. Gehts damit ja dann einfacher. Wir sind vorraussichtlich den ganzen tag dort daher werden wir einiges vermesssen . Jemand schon die s1 und s2 gefahren?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, bin nur die L1 gefahren, und habe die Tour verlinkt. Kannst du dir ja bei Gpsies. com runterbeamen,
falls es funktioniert


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Juni 2015)

Die Beschilderung ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber du brauchst definitiv kein gps. So groß ist das Gebiet nun auch nicht. Man muss halt Ausschau nach den kleinsten schildern halten. Oft seht der Wegweiser 20m vorm trailende, so dass man einfach an ihm vorbeirauscht ohne ihn zu sehen. Generell würde ich diese runden nur als Empfehlung sehen. Fahrt den berg halt wieder hoch und den trail runter der grad gut aussieht. Auch die schwarzen Trails, stellen für versierte normal biker keinerlei Probleme dar. Schwierigkeit entsteht erst durch Geschwindigkeit

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y330-U01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Jemand schon die s1 und s2 gefahren?



uaahhh
s1 und s2
die schwarzen strecken also...

jo
ne freundin und ich haben uns am letzten sonntag mal 3 stunden zeit genommen
und sind im trailpark ein bißchen rumgefahren, einige strecken gleich mehrfach,
weil die etwas spass machten und weil man ja immer erst auf den zweiten blick sieht,
was auf einer strecke möglich ist

"schwarz" heiß nicht schwer, sondern
irgendwas anderes
würde ich trotzdem als feierabendrunde einplanen, würde ich dort wohnen
(zumeist viele kurven, die man auch schön fahren kann und sehr flüssig fahren kann,
wenn man da ein zweites mal runterrollt)
etwas seltsam fand ich die kleinen - tja weiß nich genau,
was das ist - dafür aber sehr wenigen "sprünge" die in der fahrbahn auftauchen... eingelassene rundhölzer,
nicht höher als ne bordsteinkante und dann an solchen stellen eingebracht,
dass man normalerweise sehr langsam darauf zufährt.
"abziehen" und ein bißchen hüpfen ist vielleicht irgendwie die idee dahinter,
aber nicht wirklich...

rot (m1 und m2) war zumeist sogar netter zu fahren.
mehr fluß drin. wirkten durchdachter und sind mit kleineren(!) (eigentlich sehr kleinen)
spielereien wie netten kürvchen und teilweise mit (ganz kleinen) wellen aufgeheitert.

alle strecken recht kurz, dafür aber manchmal in landschaftlich/geologisch schöner umgebung
wahrscheinlich stand wenig geld und raum (und vielleicht auch nur bedingt praktische erfahrung) 
zur verfügung, aber zum glück hatten die entscheider
etwas mut, so was mal auszuprobieren.
winterberg wird dadurch sicherlich nicht ärmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (18. Juni 2015)

Stimme dir bei allem voll zu. Der Trailpark zielt explizit eher auch Anfänger und Familien ab.  Ich finde es auch gut, dass so ein Projekt wirklich umgesetzt wird. Da gehört schon Willen zu, da die Kosten nicht direkt (wie im Bikepark durch Tickets), sondern höchstens indirekt durch steigende Übernachtungen wieder reinkommen. Viele Elemente wirken halt etwas unausgereift. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, wenn alle am Projekt beteiligten vlt vorher einmal zusammen in ein Trailcenter in UK oder nach NoveMesto gefahren wären um sich inspirieren zu lassen. Generell hätte man dem "durchschnittsbiker" mehr zu trauen können und Elemente wie Roller größer ausführen können, dadurch wird es für Anfänger nicht schwieriger. Die angesprochenen Sprünge sind echt Mist. War zwar immer schnell genug um da abzuziehen, aber es macht da wo die stehen einfach keinen Sinn und Landunge gibt es auch nicht, am meisten Spaß macht es die zu "prejumpen". Warum Steilkurven immer aus Brechsand gebaut werden müssen entzieht sich mir einfach völlig. Wenn es seien muss soll jede Grade gesandet werden, aber auf keinen Fall die Kurven..einfach sau rutschig. Warum nicht einfach aus Erde bauen und ordentlich verdichten, dass hält im Trailpark auch ewig.
Aber ich werde hier zu negativ. Insgesamt ist das alles schon sehr cool.


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> .... wenn alle am Projekt beteiligten vlt vorher einmal zusammen in ein Trailcenter in UK oder nach NoveMesto gefahren wären um sich inspirieren zu lassen.



jo das wär ne gute idee gewesen

im trailcenter pod smrkem war ich pfingsten,
um einer wiedereinstiegerin etwas freude beim fahren zu bieten
ich finde nicht, dass mtb-strecken so aussehen sollten,
aber wenn sie so aussehen, dann machen die jedem spass
ein paar aufnahmen mit ziemlich müden beinen hab ich dort gemacht
der link dazu:

http://mtbn.ws/vw28


----------



## Chainzuck (18. Juni 2015)

Das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus da ! So hätte ich mir das gewünscht in WiBe.


----------



## Banana Joe (21. Juni 2015)

So hier ein kleiner Bericht von Heute, vorab es ist natürlich jammern auf hohem Niveau, da der Trailpark ja kostenlos angeboten wird.

Einem geschenkten Barsch schaut man bekanntlich ja nicht ins Maul.

Wie hier schon geschrieben worden ist, die Beschilderung ist echt nicht gut gemacht und noch verbesserungswürdig. Die Größe und Position der einzelnen Schilder sehe ich nicht als Problem an aber die Beschilderung an sich ist doch extrem verwirrend. Wie haben es nicht geschaft die einzelnen Streken ordnungsgemäß zu fahren. Mal falsch ausgeschildert oder es fehlt einfach ein Schild (Wegsuchende Biker sah man  alle Nase lang). GPS nützt mMn hier nicht viel und man sollte lieber versuchen den Schildern zu folgen (wir hatten auch kein GPS dabei).

Die Strecken an sich (wobei wir nur M1, M2 und S1, S2 gefahren sind) sind akzeptabel gemacht, anfangs noch zu enge Kurven so das kein Speed und Flow aufkommt wird es zunehmend flowiger. Vor allem (ich glaube es war die M1) kommt ein schöner Flow auf, da die Stecke auch länger ist und einige Anlieger bietet. Die "Sprünge" wenn man sie so nennen kann sind so angeordnet das man diese überhaupt nicht mit Speed nehmen kann. Hier wurde absolut die falsche Position für diese kleinen (nennen wir sie Kanten) gewählt.

Insgesamt sind die Strecken für den erfahrenden Biker überhaupt kein Problem. Komplette Anfänger sollten aber dennoch die L1 usw. bzw. den Übungparcours nutzen. Uns war heute Morgen noch einigermaßen Frisch als wir direkt am Anfang mit zwei Kollegen aus NL gestartet sind. Beide in TShirt und kurzer Hose und Bikes aus dem Real Markt mit Seitenständer, die beiden haben sich dann an der M1 Strecke versucht . Danke nochmal Jungs das ihr gemerkt habt doch besser direkt Platz zu machen .

Im trockenen  ist die Strecke bestimmt noch besser zu fahren obwohl der Boden heute wegen der Feuchte doch recht griffig war.

Nach 2Std40Min hatten wir 30Km und 900Hm beisammen. Mein Fazit, schön mal gesehen zu haben aber nochmal würde ich nicht hinfahren. Oder aber in zwei drei Jahren mal sehen wie die Strecken sich dann gemacht haben.

Es bleibt festzuhalten das die Leute da schon was nettes auf die beine gestellt haben das man auch würdigen sollte, zumal es ja auch kostenlos ist. Potential ist auf jedenfall noch ne Menge vorhanden.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte zuerst nur in den Bikepark und hatte mich wahnsinnig gefreut etwas über den Trail park zu lesen...also Halbschlaf und Trinkrucksack auch noch ins Auto und los. Zelt aufgebaut und entspannt hin gekurbelt....leichte Ernüchterung machte sich breit.

Ich Teile deine Meinung zu der Beschilderung.  Die ist wirklich enttäuschend. Für eine touristisch eigentlich sehr gute Stadt ist die Beschilderung armselig.

Auch finde ich dass einige Trailabschnitte zu eng gebaut worden sind.  Mit meinem 26er Hardtail waren einige Kurven nicht mit der vorher erfahrenen Geschwindigkeit zu fahren.  Ich musste spontan abbremsen und die zum Teil arg engen Kurven durchrollen. 

Die Steilkurven haben das gleiche Problem wie die in Brilon.  Eingang okay, Verlauf relativ in Ordnung beziehungsweise zu eng im Radius und der Auslauf passt gar nicht wenn sie mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gefahren werden. Da landet man eher neben dem Trail.  Und es ist auch die Frage ob Steilkurven auf den Trails überhaupt Sinn machen.

Gleiches gilt für die Hindernisse am Ende der Trails.  Mit breitem Lenker komme ich da nur verkrampft oder gar nicht durch.

Die Trails sind jedoch alles in allem besser gebaut als in Brilon .

Alles in allem eine grandiose Idee, bei der im Laufe der nächsten Jahre an den Details gearbeitet werden sollte, allem voran die Beschilderung.


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Juli 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Brilon sorgfältiger und durchdachter gebaut. Ab der zweiten oder dritten Durchfahrt hat man in Brilon raus, wo Gas rausgenommen oder gegeben werden kann. WB fand ich lieblos angelegt, selten flow. Ich schaue mir die Runde aber Freitag noch einmal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2015)

Ist trotzdem genau wie in Brilon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem genau wie in Brilon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Wie schon einmal geschrieben, wir stöhnen auf hohem Niveau! ;-)
Ich bin auch froh, dass etwas gemacht wird und beide Trail Grounds sind eine Bereicherung.
Bin gespannt wie sich die beiden Gebiete entwickeln werden und ob Willingen in absehbarer Zeit mal ordentlich nachziehen wird.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Wie schon einmal geschrieben, wir stöhnen auf hohem Niveau! ;-)
> Ich bin auch froh, dass etwas gemacht wird und beide Trail Grounds sind eine Bereicherung.
> Bin gespannt wie sich die beiden Gebiete entwickeln werden und ob Willingen in absehbarer Zeit mal ordentlich nachziehen wird.



Auf jeden Fall. Ich habe letzten Monatmit der Shopbesitzerin am lLift in Willingen gesprochen, und angeblich soll der Hügel mit dem Freeride trail ausgebaut werden in Richtung neuer Lift,  neue Strecken und so weiter. 

Schauen wir mal. 

Die Waldgebiete in D haben definitiv so richtig Potential,  ist nur doof dass die Verantwortlichen noch zum Teil so tief schlafen.  Gilt auch für die Gegend um Hagen und Umland. 

Da könnten an einigen Stellen Trail Parks gebaut werden.  

Oder man denke nur an den Schwarzwald. 

Manchmal drehen sich die Räder der Mühlen halt langsam.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. Juli 2015)

Wollen am Samstag erstmal die restlichen Strecken vom Trailpark testen, vorher ne schöne Tour rund um Winterberg, dann "ausradln" im Trailpark... Mal sehen wie die Strecken nach den letzten Regenschauen sind - werde dann mal berichten!


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2015)

man muss nur den richtigen leuten den auftag
für die filmerische außendarstellung geben...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Juli 2015)

Schöner Film, gerade die Luftaufnahmen. Waren die Harzer Kollegen von Trailtech beteiligt?


----------



## jojo2 (9. Juli 2015)

jo

Produktion: TRAILTECH Mountainbiking / trailtech.de


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (23. Juli 2015)

Möchte den neuen Presseartikel zum Trailpark Winterberg nicht vorenthalten...

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...l-zentrum-des-radports-werden-id10905963.html


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Juli 2015)

Sehr forsch geschrieben, das E-Bike gelobhudel zum Schluß gehört für mich aber nicht in so einen Artikel. Da hätten wichtigere Themen wie Trail rules, Fahrtechniktraining usw. mit eingebaut werden können.


----------



## s4shhh (9. August 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> So hier ein kleiner Bericht von Heute, vorab es ist natürlich jammern auf hohem Niveau, da der Trailpark ja kostenlos angeboten wird.
> 
> Einem geschenkten Barsch schaut man bekanntlich ja nicht ins Maul.
> 
> ...


Wir waren heute dort, könnte es kaum besser formulieren.
Hat mit dem Hornet auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und teilweise sind die Kurven eben etwas eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (9. August 2015)

Ich war jetzt öfters da fahren und muss sagen, die trails werden langsam richtig gut, weil sich ne schnelle Spur rein fährt. In manchen kurven fahren sich so langsam natürliche Anlieger rein. Die gatter wurden an den ungünstigsten Stellen entfernt. Also je mehr von euch die trails fahren, desto geiler werden sie;-)


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2015)

Nach so ca. 20 Jahren wieder im Sauerland, weil es von Köln aus näherer und/oder bessere MTB Gebiete gibt. Aber ein alter Mitstreiter wollte sich diesen ominösen Trailpark ansehen.

Fazit: Man kann sich den Trailpark durchaus für einen Tag antun und muss kein Fahrtechnikgott sein, um die Strecken zu bewältigen. Wir haben uns auf die M und S Strecken beschränkt, was auch vollkommen ausreichend war. Die S Strecken unterscheiden sich durch ihre Steilheit, ein paar Flussdurchfahren und Brückchen von den M markierten.

Wenn man alle Strecken abgefahren hat, kommen locker 1000 Hm und so 40 km zusammen. Die Kurven könnten manchmal etwas weitläufiger sein und warum die Anlieger mit Brechsand/Schotter verschlimmbessert wurden, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Zur besseren Orientierung würde ich die Streckenkarte mit dem Schmartfon fotografieren, weil die Beschilderung manchmal suboptimal ist. Aber Verfahren ist auch nicht so schlimm, so groß ist das Gebiet nicht.

Kein schlechter Anfang, aber natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit Trailsparks in ähnlicher Umgebung wie z.B. in England.


----------



## Chainzuck (10. August 2015)

Ja klar es ist definitiv luft nach oben. Aber wenigstens passiert etwas. Bleibt zu hoffen das man dort weiterarbeitet und vlt beim nächsten mal proffesionelle Hilfe organisiert.
Auf diese ausgeschilderten runden würde ich pfeiffen, die sind total unnötig. Im Prinzip gibt es drei wege nach oben zum Ausgangspunkt, von da fährt man halt die trails auf die man Bock hat.
Ein Enduro ist nicht nötig und man muss etwas fit sein, weil die anstiege immer recht steil sind.


----------



## Denyodp (11. August 2015)

Da hier ja die Beschilderung öfters kritisiert wurde und auch nach GPX Tracks gefragt wurde. Die Homepage des Trailpark Winterberg wurde anscheinend stark überarbeitet. Man kann sich nun von allen Trails GPX-Dateien runterladen. Ich habe das gerade getan. Wenn alles glatt geht werde ich vom 21.8. bis 23.8. in Winterberg sein. Ich glaube für mich ist dieser Trailpark genau richtig. Konditionsstark, aber keine besondere Fahrtechnikkünste vorhanden. Zudem 29er Hardtail. Ich denke das passt


----------



## Denyodp (20. August 2015)

Hi!

Hat von euch schonmal jemand versucht die GPX-Tracks des Trailparks in Basecamp zu importieren? Ich bekomme da immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## mqaglus1 (27. September 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat von euch schonmal jemand versucht die GPX-Tracks des Trailparks in Basecamp zu importieren? Ich bekomme da immer eine Fehlermeldung.



Öffnen mit g7towin, dann wieder speichern unter ..., dann geht es bei mir auch in Mapsource/Basecamp.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Mountain77 (27. September 2015)

Ich war gestern nach Monaten mal wieder im Trail-Park, viele Schlammlöcher und Pfützen in den Trails. War für mich das zweite Mal und hat überraschender Weise mehr Spass gemacht als gedacht.
Die Beschilderung wurde ein wenig überarbeitet, ist aber immer noch stark verbesserungswürdig. War lustig anzusehen, wie viele Gruppen in dem Gebiet herumgeirrt sind, wir inklusive. 
Positiv fand ich, wie von chainzuck erwähnt, dass die meisten Sperren an den Ausläufen der Trails entfernt/entschärft wurden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. September 2015)

Also ich war im August auch mal für einen ersten Einblick mit meinem Kumpel im Trailpark und es hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen
Früher wäre man froh gewesen, wenn es solche Strecken in Winterberg gegeben hätte und ich werde definitiv mit meinem Sohn noch einmal in Ruhe nach Winterberg fahren um mit ihm eine schöne Tour um den Bremberg zu fahren. Das Problem ist leider nur, dass der Bikepark gegenüber ist und der verleitet einen doch dann schnell den Lift in Anspruch zu nehmen und sich dem vollen Abfahrtsspaß hinzugeben
Aber von den Natureindrücken finde ich die Gegend immer wieder genial
Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2015)

War gestern auch mal wieder im Trailpark. Bin L2 und L3 gefahren. Die Beschilderung ist ja immer noch bescheiden. Vor allem an der Grossbaustelle bei Möppis Hütte. Da müssten ein paar zusätzliche Schilder aufgestellt werden. Beim nächsten Mal traue ich mir sicher die M-Strecken zu. L3 fand ich schön, es waren lange, wurzelige Passagen dabei. 
Landschaftlich hat Winterberg grad im Skiliftgebiet leider nicht viel zu bieten, es sei denn, es gefällte jemandem, wenn man ständig Schneekanonen vor Augen hat. 
Allerdings ist Winterberg, wenn man ein wenig weiter ausserhalb des Skiliftkarussells fährt, landschaftlich wesentlich attraktiver, als um das Liftkarussell herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir gestern den Trailpark gegeben. Trails relativ schlammig (Bin L2, L3, M1, M2 und S1 gefahren), aber trotzdem gut fahrbar.
Ein Enduro wie ich dabei hatte braucht man nicht, für die M und S Strecken mit teilweise knackig kurzen Anstiegen wäre ein Trailbike / All Mountain tatsächlich besser gewesen, aber ich war auf Bikepark eingerichtet und hatte nur das, also dann eben mit dem 15 Kilo Brocken.

Aber liebe Verantwortliche: Taschentuch-große Schilder tun es einfach nicht. In den Trailsektionen ist alles tacko, aber man muss ja immer wieder "Transferstrecken" bewältigen, und da ist die Richtung alles andere als klar. Habe im mittleren Bereich der M2 völlig den Faden verloren und den Einstieg nicht wieder gefunden.

Also größere und mehr Schilder bitte, lieber zwei Pfosten statt einem, dann kann das ein super Ding werden!
Es ist übrigens auch sehr irritierend, dass die Langlauf-Loipen mit den gleichen Farben beschildert sind.


----------



## Chainzuck (28. Oktober 2015)

Einfach auf die ausgewiesenen Runden pfeifen und Spass haben!
Gut dafür muss man das Gebiet erstmal kennen. Liegt auf meiner Hausrunde, aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht wie die Trails heißen und welche Farbe sie haben. Ist nämlich völlig egal.


----------



## Floh (28. Oktober 2015)

Gut, in der luxuriösen Lage bin ich nicht. Ich wollte halt gerne wieder am Ausgangspunkt landen und alle Abfahrten mitnehmen.


----------



## Jil78 (10. Mai 2016)

Kann man in Winterberg ohne Probleme mit einem Hardtail fahren oder gibt es strecken für die ein Fully unabdingbar ist?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (10. Mai 2016)

Nein, auch alles problemlos mit einem Hardtrail befahrbar!
Ist halt nur nicht so komfortabel! ;-)

Ich bin sowie der Meinung, dass alles (außer schnelles Downhill) mit einem Hardtrail fahrbahr ist! 
Also viel Spaß!!


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Stimmt. Blau und rot waren auch mit den "einfachen" MTBs spontaner Mitfahrer und zumindest blau mit dem Trekkingrad fahrbar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jil78 (10. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Es gibt aber in Winterberg einen Trail und einen bikepark oder? Reden wir jetzt von dem Trail oder dem bike bzw sind beide mit einem guten mtb fahrbar? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Wir redeten vom Trailpark. Der Bikepark ist gegenüber. Dort kannst Du den Übungsparcours, den Conti Track, Bell Free Cross und die Four Cross Strecke mit dem HT fahren.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

P.S.   Einige Teilstücke sind aktuell gesperrt; daher unbedingt den aufgeklebten Streckenplan beachten!!


----------



## Jil78 (11. Mai 2016)

Super, danke Jungs


----------



## Floh (11. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wir redeten vom Trailpark. Der Bikepark ist gegenüber. Dort kannst Du den Übungsparcours, den Conti Track, Bell Free Cross und die Four Cross Strecke mit dem HT fahren.



Four Cross Strecke am Ende letzter Saison war so wellig da hätte ich auf nem HT die Plomben verloren


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Mai 2016)

Jil78 schrieb:


> Super, danke Jungs



Bin eine Lady, aber gerne doch!



Floh schrieb:


> Four Cross Strecke am Ende letzter Saison war so wellig da hätte ich auf nem HT die Plomben verloren



Meinst Du den Strecken-Zustand? Der war am Wochenende ganz gut und wir hatten einen HT -Fahrer dabei, war kein Problem.


----------



## Floh (11. Mai 2016)

Ja, den meinte ich. War am allerletzten Betriebswochenende da, verständlich dass da keiner mehr Streckenpflege betrieben hat.


----------



## CicliB (11. Mai 2016)

Und die Strecken bleiben zum Teil ( naja, zum Teil ist gut, es sind dann ja größere Umwege in Kauf zu nehmen) sogar übers Festival gesperrt?


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Mai 2016)

Die Umwege sind leider Höhenmetervernichter; lang sind sie nicht wirklich. Ein Enddatum war nicht aufgedruckt.


----------



## CicliB (14. Mai 2016)

Heute angetestet: 
Streckenausschilderung: Beschissen!
Wir sind/wollten die S2 fahren, das war aber nur mit großen Umwegen/Standzeiten verbunden.
Und wir waren nicht die einzigsten. Haben unterwegs auch andere Biker nach dem Weg gefragt: Diese wollten aber genauso wissen, wo es lang geht...
Warum ist das so schwer?
Nehmt euch ein Beispiel am Trailground Brilon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdeluxe (18. Mai 2016)

Moin ..kann mir einer sagen ob alle Strecken wieder offen sind..wollte gleich fahren und  wissen ob es sich haüberhaupt lohnt nach Winterberg zu kommen.
Danke


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich sind sie es noch nicht, denn wir waren erst vor einer Woche da und es sah nach größeren Aufräum- und Instandsetzungs-Arbeiten nach der Winterpause auf. Durch den späten Schnee hat der Trailpark eh´erst später als sonst eröffnet. Am besten bei der Touristen-Info WiBe anrufen, um sicherzugehen.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Mai 2016)

War gerade vor Ort in Winterberg, habe mal ein Foto von den Streckensperrungen gemacht.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Mai 2016)




----------



## Chainzuck (18. Mai 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


>


Sah es denn so aus, dass daran gearbeitet wird diesen Zustand zu verändern oder eher nach "es ist jetzt halt erstmal auf unbestimmte zeit gesperrt".
Das sind mMn du lustigsten Abschnitte die da grad gesperrt sind.


----------



## sdeluxe (18. Mai 2016)

Also ich war heute da..und die einzelnen Strecken sind laut Info-tafel noch gesperrt..sind aber direkt nicht mehr gesperrt : heißt flatterband und auch Hinweis Schilder sind entfernt worden.( letzte Woche hing das alles noch) bin die Trails alle gefahren wurden auch teilweise ausgebessert , verbessert teilweise, im ganzen eher nicht!! Ob jetzt alles wieder offiziell freigeben ist sei dahin gestellt..keine ahnung..fahren ließ sich alles..ride on


----------



## holk (20. Mai 2016)

Mal unabhängig von den Wegsperrungen - lohnt sich der Weg aus Köln für nen Tagesausflug?
Oder alternativ eher Brilon?
Oder gar beides mit einer Übernachtung Verbinden?
Oder hat jemand nen ganz anderen Tipp für ne Location die man in 2 - 3 Std von Köln aus erreichen kann um eine oder mehrere nette Trailrunden zu fahren?


----------



## criscross (20. Mai 2016)

holk schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von den Wegsperrungen - lohnt sich der Weg aus Köln für nen Tagesausflug?
> Oder alternativ eher Brilon?
> Oder gar beides mit einer Übernachtung Verbinden?
> Oder hat jemand nen ganz anderen Tipp für ne Location die man in 2 - 3 Std von Köln aus erreichen kann um eine oder mehrere nette Trailrunden zu fahren?


also die Runde in Brilon hat nur ca. 15km und ist sehr sehr Anfängerfreundlich....da biste schnell durchgerollt...
in Winterberg machste ohne Guide richtig Meter, da man die Schilder nicht unbedingt sieht bzw. findet....
dafür ist aber wenigstens auf der anderen Strassenseite der BP zum austoben 
kannst also auch alle 3 Sachen an einem Tag fahren...


----------



## CicliB (21. Mai 2016)

Laut der HP sind jetzt alle Strecken wieder befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (9. Juni 2016)

Hey,
wir wollen auch am Wochenende mal dorthin und kennen uns soweit aus dem Winter auch aus.

Was sind für euch die schönsten Streckenteil? Ich würde mir jetzt selbst halt was mit basecamp zusammenstellen, um möglichst hohen trailanteil zu haben und viel zu sehen. Hat jemand von euch eventuell schon was schönes aufgezeichnet? Würde mich jetzt grob an der WC Strecke orientieren und einige Teile halt doppelt fahren, um die anderen Trails auch zu sehen.


----------



## sammy12300 (11. Juni 2016)

So,
mal ein kurzes Update von dort: Alle Trails offen, keine Streckensperrungen. Wir sind alle Trails abgefahren und hatte viel Spaß! Die Ausschilderung ist wirklich bescheiden und wir waren echt froh, das Navi vorn am Fahrrad zu haben. Es ist zwar für uns überschaulich, da wir im Winter auch mal dort sind, aber für Auswärtige echt nicht gut gemacht.

Teilweise noch gut matschig an einigen Stellen und schon recht rumpelig. Waren mit Hardtail und 120mm Fully unterwegs. Fully war aber die spaßigere Wahl. 

Im Vergleich zu Brilon, hat man mehr Trailstrecke zur Verfügung, die insgesamt anspruchsvoller ist. (viele Wurzeln) Brilon ist wirklich Familientauglich, Winterberg schon nicht mehr so ganz. Uns hat die Vielfalt begeistert und ich konnte mich hinterher noch ein wenig im Bikepark austoben. Für alle was dabei, wir kommen wieder!


----------



## Chainzuck (11. Juni 2016)

War heute auch mal wieder da.
Alles frei, aber irgendwie hats nicht so krass gebockt. Zum Ende der letzten Saison hatten sich schon ein paar Spuren und Anlieger rein gefahren die schnell sind.  Jetzt ist alles noch recht wüst. Man muss mMn bei vielen Trails einfach zu hart treten um mal auf Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Die Kurven sind teilweise echt unflowig; Anlieger da wo man eh genug speed hat und keine wo man mehr speed mit nehmen müsste.
Ist schon OK was da ist, aber tut weh wenn man an das Potential denkt was in den Trails und im Gelände steckt.


----------



## misty_isle (10. September 2017)

Hallo. 
Nachdem wir nun schon diverse Nachmittage im Trailground Brilon unterwegs waren, würden wir gerne mal den Trailpark Winterberg ansteuern.
Kann jemand etwas zum aktuellen Stand des Trailparks sagen? Der letzte Post ist mehr als ein Jahr alt, seitdem sollte sich ja hoffentlich einiges zum positiven verändert haben. Wie sieht's aus mit der Beschilderung, Qualität der Trails usw.? Trail-Hardtail oder doch besser ein leichtes Fully?
Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## Chainzuck (11. September 2017)

Also die trails sind eig gleich geblieben. Dadurch dass sie etwas ausgefahrener sind lassen sie sich mMn noch flüssiger fahren, weil sich in vielen Kurven ne Art natürlicher Anlieger gebildet hat.
Wenn ihr im Brilon Spaß hattet werdet  ihr auch in Winterberg Spaß haben. Ist etwas natürlicher. An den Schildern wurde glaub ich etwas gefeilt. So manches nervige Gatter wurde entfernt. Zu der Ausschilderung kann ich aber nicht wirklich was sagen, als local fahre ich einfach den Berg hoch und dann die trails auf die ich bock hab, ohne dabei irgendeiner Runde zu folgen. So würde ich das an deiner stelle machen. Es gibt im Prinzip 3  Anstiege, mit denen man alles erreichen kann. 
Wenn es regnet bilden sich rel schnell Pfützen. Dann wird es technischer und langsamer. Bei Trockenheit ist es flowiger, weil man in den teilweise engen Kurven mehr speed mitnimmt.
Ggf kann man noch ne kurze runde auf den Kahlen Asten (150hm) drann hängen, ist landschaftlich etwas schöner (ausser an sonnigen Wochenenden...)+ kleiner trail am Nordhang.
Oder im Bikepark ggü mal den neuen Flowtrail fahren.
Vom Bike her würde ich immer ein leichtes Fully nehmen (120mm). Hardtail ist natürlich gar kein Problem, aber ich persönlich sehe da kein vorteil. Enduro geht auch aber ist teilweise über trieben.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. September 2017)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> als local fahre ich einfach den Berg hoch und dann die trails auf die ich bock hab, ohne dabei irgendeiner Runde zu folgen. So würde ich das an deiner stelle machen.



Genau so mache ich es auch!
Nimm die Touren einfach als Richtungshinweis, guck einfach garnicht auf die Schilder (außer die Richtung) & mach dir einen schönen Tag in Winterberg!

Recht schnell hast du die Übersicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misty_isle (13. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. 
Klingt soweit ganz gut und beschreibt das, was wir gerne fahren. Dann werden wir den Trailpark bei nächster Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Dezember 2017)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder da.
> Alles frei, aber irgendwie hats nicht so krass gebockt. Zum Ende der letzten Saison hatten sich schon ein paar Spuren und Anlieger rein gefahren die schnell sind.  Jetzt ist alles noch recht wüst. Man muss mMn bei vielen Trails einfach zu hart treten um mal auf Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Die Kurven sind teilweise echt unflowig; Anlieger da wo man eh genug speed hat und keine wo man mehr speed mit nehmen müsste.
> Ist schon OK was da ist, aber tut weh wenn man an das Potential denkt was in den Trails und im Gelände steckt.



Laut Infos von Locals sind die Strecken nicht von Fahrern/professionellen Bauern von Biketrails gebaut worden, sondern von einem GaLa Unternehmen. Nur an der Konzeption und dem Entwurf waren Mtb'ler beteiligt. 

Das erklärt die zum Teil unfassbar großen Pfützen und jegliche Missachtung von Wasserfluss, Drainage und so.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Dezember 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Laut Infos von Locals sind die Strecken nicht von Fahrern/professionellen Bauern von Biketrails gebaut worden, sondern von einem GaLa Unternehmen. Nur an der Konzeption und dem Entwurf waren Mtb'ler beteiligt.
> 
> Das erklärt die zum Teil unfassbar großen Pfützen und jegliche Missachtung von Wasserfluss, Drainage und so.


Fehlt nur noch, dass wegen der Wasserlöcher Tonnen von Schotter in den Wald gefahren werden, um diese trocken zu legen. Echt schade um das Potential.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Dezember 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, dass wegen der Wasserlöcher Tonnen von Schotter in den Wald gefahren werden, um diese trocken zu legen. Echt schade um das Potential.



Ich finde Brilon trotz der 'Einfachheit' besser als Winterberg. Und ich war echt enttäuscht als ich das erste Mal da war. 

Aber in dem Gebiet geht auf jeden Fall einiges, vielleicht müsste die Stadt mal mit Profis sprechen, die Trailbauer und Streckenpflegervom Bikepark zum Beispiel.


----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2018)

Abo.
Weil es letzes we schön war und wir wiederkommen.


----------



## linus1973 (13. Oktober 2018)

Sind gerade vor Ort und haben versucht, im Trailpark einer Runde zu folgen. Zwecklos... frage mich, was die beim beschildern geraucht haben. Wenn man die trails dann mal gefunden hat, machen einige Abschnitte durchaus Laune. Wenn man da mal das Team aus Rabenberg dran ließ, wäre da Riesenpotential. So wird der Flow einfach sehr häufig unterbrochen. Der Bikepark ist mit seinem Übungsgelände aber für Familien immer noch super!


----------



## sdeluxe (14. Oktober 2018)

linus1973 schrieb:


> Sind gerade vor Ort und haben versucht, im Trailpark einer Runde zu folgen. Zwecklos... frage mich, was die beim beschildern geraucht haben. Wenn man die trails dann mal gefunden hat, machen einige Abschnitte durchaus Laune. Wenn man da mal das Team aus Rabenberg dran ließ, wäre da Riesenpotential. So wird der Flow einfach sehr häufig unterbrochen. Der Bikepark ist mit seinem Übungsgelände aber für Familien immer noch super!


Man kann den Trailpark Winterberg leider absolut nicht mit Rabenberg vergleichen..schade eigentlich das Gelände hätte soviel Potenzial..am Sürenberg oben haben im Sommer ein paar Jungs den Trail überarbeitet..das Teil hat echt Flow ist nur leider recht kurz..naja ist alles jammern auf hohem Niveau bin froh hier in der Nähe zu wohnen und Winterberg,Willingen und Brilon zu haben...


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Oktober 2018)

sdeluxe schrieb:


> Man kann den Trailpark Winterberg leider absolut nicht mit Rabenberg vergleichen..schade eigentlich das Gelände hätte soviel Potenzial..am Sürenberg oben haben im Sommer ein paar Jungs den Trail überarbeitet..das Teil hat echt Flow ist nur leider recht kurz..naja ist alles jammern auf hohem Niveau bin froh hier in der Nähe zu wohnen und Winterberg,Willingen und Brilon zu haben...


Kann ich nur bestätigen, in Rabenberg bin ich vor wenigen Wochen gefahren und war schwer begeistert. Brilon Kratz dran, ist aber im Vergleich weit dahinter, da wohl auch leider nur mit angezogener Handbremse gebaut werden darf/durfte. Winterberg ist dagegen...schon verbessert, haett viel Potential, aberaman findet sehr schnell Kontakt zu Verirrten.


----------



## sdeluxe (14. Oktober 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, in Rabenberg bin ich vor wenigen Wochen gefahren und war schwer begeistert. Brilon Kratz dran, ist aber im Vergleich weit dahinter, da wohl auch leider nur mit angezogener Handbremse gebaut werden darf/durfte. Winterberg ist dagegen...schon verbessert, haett viel Potential, aberaman findet sehr schnell Kontakt zu Verirrten.


Ja das stimmt,in  Rabenberg war ich dieses Jahr auch zum 2 mal..mit dem Nahe gelegenen bikepark klinovec der Hammer der Trailground und der Trailcenter sind ja von ein und der selben Person geplant und umgesetzt was man auch merkt... hoffe immer noch das in Brilon auch noch was passiert wird dann  doch nach all den km dort irgendwie  langweilig...in Winterberg machen einige Trails auch Laune aber es geht definitv auch besser..aber man hat ha auch noch den Bikepark gegenüber..


----------



## misty_isle (21. März 2019)

War jemand in den letzten Tagen vor Ort und kann was zum aktuellen Zustand der Trails sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## festus hagen (21. März 2019)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> War jemand in den letzten Tagen vor Ort und kann was zum aktuellen Zustand der Trails sagen?


Schon mal die Mühe gemacht, auf der HP vom Bikepark nachzuschauen?

Momentan läuft der Skibetrieb noch.


----------



## misty_isle (21. März 2019)

Und? 
Nur weil die Kanonen ein paar Meter weiter noch Schnee auf die Hänge pusten, sind ja nicht zwangsläufig sämtliche Strecken des Trailparks unfahrbar.


----------



## walktheline (22. März 2019)

festus hagen schrieb:


> Schon mal die Mühe gemacht, auf der HP vom Bikepark nachzuschauen?
> 
> Momentan läuft der Skibetrieb noch.



schon mal die mühe gemacht und die webcams von WB angesehen? dann hättest du auch gesehen, dass wirklich nur da schnee ist, wo beschneit wird. der rest ist grün. da unten sind aktuell 9,5 grad. ich werde wohl morgen mal im trailpark vorbeischauen. da wird kein schnee mehr sein.
wann der bikepark eröffnet ist relativ uninteressant in der sache...


----------



## stuk (24. März 2019)

walktheline schrieb:


> schon mal die mühe gemacht und die webcams von WB angesehen? dann hättest du auch gesehen, dass wirklich nur da schnee ist, wo beschneit wird. der rest ist grün. da unten sind aktuell 9,5 grad. ich werde wohl morgen mal im trailpark vorbeischauen. da wird kein schnee mehr sein.
> wann der bikepark eröffnet ist relativ uninteressant in der sache...



Berichte bitte mal..


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal im Trailpark und bin derart positiv überrascht, dass ich hierzu auch mal etwas schreibe. 

Ich bin wohl vor allem deswegen so positiv überrascht, weil meine Erwartungen so niedrig waren. Der Betreiber geizt ja mit Informationen und ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass die Hälfte der Strecken aus unerklärlichen Gründen gesperrt ist. Soll laut Bewertungen auf Google Maps ja ein häufiges Problem sein. Auf der Facebookseite dazu eine allgemeine Aussage, dass sie wegen dem Borkenkäfer soviel mit Holzeinschlag zu tun haben, dass sie eben nicht immer Bescheid sagen können und perfekt ist die Erwartung, dass die Fahrt in den Trailpark Winterberg ein riesiger Flop werden könnte.

Ich habe mir mit Hilfe der offiziellen Karte sowie Trailforks und Komoot eine Runde aus allen Trails zusammengestellt. Dann Navigation aus der Hosentasche mit Komoot, dazu ein wenig Ortskenntnis aus der Skisaison. Ging halbwegs! Musste trotzdem mehrmals anhalten, um auf die Karte zu gucken. Schwierig ist eben, dass durch die zusätzlichen Wanderwege und inoffizielle Pfade manchmal nicht klar ist, wo jetzt der gesuchte offizielle Trail ist. Thema Beschilderung ist wirklich ein Trauerspiel. Erschwert dadurch, dass unglaublich viele Schilder hängen (Wanderwegweiser, Bikepark, Trailpark, Loipen...) und so ein 200m im Durchmesser messendes Rondell, an welchem mehrere Skipisten und -lifte zusammentreffen einfach zu groß ist und zu viele Abzweige hat um mit einem kleinen Schild zu arbeiten. Wirklich traurig ist aber, dass die Beschilderung unvollständig ist und es teilweise Holzpflöcke nun mehr ohne Schild gibt. Gerade beim Ende des Biathlon-Sprinter-Trails, welcher 3m neben dem Start des Uphill-Trail endet, ist es schon eine Hausnummer, wenn das Einfahrt-Verboten Schild fehlt.  

Überhaupt könnte der Trailpark mehr Liebe vertragen. Die Schilder sind das eine, aber auch auf den Holzelementen beginnt das Moos zu wachsen und warum zur Hölle ist der Uphill-Trail nicht in die offiziellen Runden eingearbeitet? Hatte keiner mehr Lust nach erstmaliger Kartenerstellung etwas zu ändern? Der einzige Trail, der dann heute wirklich gesperrt war, war der "Poppies-Track" am Poppenberg. Nach Befahren des Popp-Top-Tracks direkt nebenan, war klar, dass der Wald gut in Schuss ist ohne Windbruch und keine Waldarbeiten stattfinden. Im Dienste der Wissenschaft habe ich die Strecke begangen und muss feststellen, sie könnte in perfektem Zustand sein. Der Trail ist grundlegend frei, wuchert von den Seiten nur ganz schön zu. Der ist sicher schon das ganze Jahr gesperrt? Wenn nicht länger...Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn nur vergessen wurde die Absperrung zu entfernen. Es geht aber auch in die andere Richtung in positive Weise: Der Endless-Trees-Trail hat einen oberen Abschnitt, ex Enduro Stage, startend an der Bergstation des Bremberg-X-Press. Ist sogar ausgeschildert ab Bremberg, wenn man den Uphill-Trail hochkommt. Insgesamt müsste der Endless-Trees damit die längste Abfahrt sein und gerade der obere Teil weiß mit schön weichem Waldboden zu gefallen. Finden wohl auch nur die wenigsten  

Wenn man denn dann alle Strecken gefunden hat, wie es mir heute gelang, muss ich sagen, dass die gebotene Vielfalt an Strecken sehr stark ist. Jeder Berg ist etwas anders und die Landschaft ist schön. Mal Nadelwald, mal Laubwald. Alles gottseidank gesund, so dass es im größten Teil des Trailparks auch zukünftig eher keine großflächige Abholzung geben sollte. Leichte bis mittel-anspruchsvolle Naturtrails, wie man sie von zu Hause kennt. Nur eben in einer Dichte, dass der Name Trailpark schon hinhaut. Durch das recht moderate Gefälle können sich hier denke ich auch Anfänger langsam an die dicken Wurzeln und die groben Stufen heranwagen. Fast jeder Trail hat mehrere Varianten/Linien, sodass man hier nochmal den Fahrspaß und die Abwechslung erhöhen kann. Die Strecken machen richtig Spaß. Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder und ab dem zweiten Mal stört die Beschilderung noch viel weniger. Vermutlich fährt man mit ein wenig Kenntnis der Gegebenheiten dann eh nach Gutdünken kreuz und quer und dann ist die verwirrende Menge an Wegen kein Mangel mehr, sondern ein dickes Plus.  

Eine Anmerkung noch zum Schneewittchen-Lift, der ja jetzt beim Bikepark-Betrieb mitmacht: Also ich habe heute maximal in jedem zehnten Sessel einen zahlenden Gast gesehen. An der Kappe dagegen ist jeder Sessel besetzt. Angesichts der aktuellen Energiepreise, kann das ja nicht die Zukunft sein? Die beiden Strecken am Schneewittchen-Lift sind mit dem Blickwinkel eines Bikeparks schrecklich unterausgelastet. Da sie als Flowtrails nochmal deutlich anfängertauglicher sind als die Strecken im Trailpark mit den Wurzeln und kleinen Stufen, würden die zwei Strecken sich auch gut als Teil des Trailparks machen...


----------



## DJTornado (17. Oktober 2022)

Ph1l1ppK schrieb:


> Ich war heute zum ersten Mal im Trailpark und bin derart positiv überrascht, dass ich hierzu auch mal etwas schreibe.
> 
> Ich bin wohl vor allem deswegen so positiv überrascht, weil meine Erwartungen so niedrig waren. Der Betreiber geizt ja mit Informationen und ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass die Hälfte der Strecken aus unerklärlichen Gründen gesperrt ist. Soll laut Bewertungen auf Google Maps ja ein häufiges Problem sein. Auf der Facebookseite dazu eine allgemeine Aussage, dass sie wegen dem Borkenkäfer soviel mit Holzeinschlag zu tun haben, dass sie eben nicht immer Bescheid sagen können und perfekt ist die Erwartung, dass die Fahrt in den Trailpark Winterberg ein riesiger Flop werden könnte.
> 
> ...


Schneewittchen und Fairy machen auch früher Jahresende als die anderen Lifte. In den Herbstferien NRW waren die mehr als gut ausgelastet. Zum Traipark kann ich dir  uneingeschränkt zustimmen, nach der ersten Runde beginnt der Spaß, ohne Navi für Ortsunkundige fast unmöglich, ab der zweiten Runde erkennt man dann auch die Beschilderung. Wenn du sowieso in der Gegend bist, nimm den Trailground Brilon mit. Ebenfalls interessante Strecken mit fast perfekter Ausschilderung


----------



## CrossX (18. Oktober 2022)

@Ph1l1ppK hört sich gut an. 
Würdest du die Komoot Route hier einstellen?
Dann kann man den nach fahren, wenn da alle guten Trails drin sind


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (18. Oktober 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> @Ph1l1ppK hört sich gut an.
> Würdest du die Komoot Route hier einstellen?
> Dann kann man den nach fahren, wenn da alle guten Trails drin sind



Ja natürlich, ich hab es nochmal zurecht geplant und meine zwei Verfahrer rausgenommen und meine Extrarunden am Ende rausgenommen.


Enthalten sind alle Trails, inkl. nördlich vom Herrloh der diesjährigen Enduro Stage 2 (gehört nicht zum Trailpark) und der Enduro Stage 3 (längere Version von Endless Trees, wie oben beschrieben Start oben am Bremberg und ist auch ausgeschildert, nur auf den Karten nicht mit drauf).

Ich hab mir ja erst eine eigene Tour zusammengestellt, weil es hieß, dass die Beschilderung mau ist und ich nichts verpassen wollte. Im Trailground steht ja direkt auf der Website, dass die 3-Gipfel-Tour alle Trails enthält (okay, der letztes Jahr hinzugekommene Kohlwegtrail fehlt  ) und dann fahre ich hin und folge den Schildern und gut ist.

Nachträglich kann ich jetzt sagen: Einfach alle Touren in Winterberg fahren und man hat auch (fast) alles gesehen: Erst Bremberg (blau), dann den King Uppu Lopp (schwarz) und dann alles am Poppenberg (rot). Meine Tour ist daher auch recht ähnlich dazu als wenn man einfach diese Touren hintereinander wegfährt.

Nach 20,5km bei meiner verlinkten Tour ist man wieder am Parkplatz, das war mein geplanter Teil. Danach bin ich noch einmal auf den Bremberg, um den oberen Teil des Endless-Trees zu suchen und bin dann auch ganz abgefahren. Dann nochmal, um eine weitere Line vom Biathlon-Sprinter-Trail auszuprobieren. Und dann noch ein paar Mal, aber da habe ich die Planung dann jetzt abgeschnitten. Wenn man einmal rum ist, kann man dann ja schauen, was man noch fahren möchte mit der Restenergie.


----------



## DJTornado (18. Oktober 2022)

Ph1l1ppK schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, ich hab es nochmal zurecht geplant und meine zwei Verfahrer rausgenommen und meine Extrarunden am Ende rausgenommen.
> 
> 
> Enthalten sind alle Trails, inkl. nördlich vom Herrloh der diesjährigen Enduro Stage 2 (gehört nicht zum Trailpark) und der Enduro Stage 3 (längere Version von Endless Trees, wie oben beschrieben Start oben am Bremberg und ist auch ausgeschildert, nur auf den Karten nicht mit drauf).
> ...


Vielen Dank dafür, das hätte mir viele Verfahrer erspart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank. Ich wollte auch schon öfter hin, aber die Angaben zur schlechten Ausschilderung haben mich immer abgehalten oder doch nach Brilon fahren lassen. 
Aber in Brilon wird es schnell langweilig, wenn man die Routen ein paar Mal gefahren ist


----------



## DJTornado (18. Oktober 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich wollte auch schon öfter hin, aber die Angaben zur schlechten Ausschilderung haben mich immer abgehalten oder doch nach Brilon fahren lassen.
> Aber in Brilon wird es schnell langweilig, wenn man die Routen ein paar Mal gefahren ist


Das mit Brilon stimmt, aber wenn man den hintersten äußeren Teil weglässt und den letzten Teil vor dem Ende zwei mal fährt, ist das schon eine schöne Tour. Winterberg ist halt die erste Runde nervig, wenn man es denn kennt aber sehr schön. Und wenn man halt in der Gegend ist, kann man guten Gewissens beide Touren machen. In Winterberg kann man ja mit Eigenkraft auch Fairy und Schneeflittchen dran hängen.


----------

